# Advice.



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Recently, I've seen an influx of 'Hey, help me.' threads. Here's the deal. I'm a smart person. I have a ton of experience with... real life stuff. (Relationships, parents, life in general.) So, after weightlifting, I get bored (no more sports) and I decided to do this.

Post or private message me your problem (it will stay anonymous if you wish) and I'll post my advice.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Recently, I've seen an influx of 'Hey, help me.' threads. Here's the deal. I'm a smart person. I have a ton of experience with... real life stuff. (Relationships, parents, life in general.) So, after weightlifting, I get bored (no more sports) and I decided to do this.
> 
> Post or private message me your problem (it will stay anonymous if you wish) and I'll post my advice.


No problem.
And THANK YOU!!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 24, 2009)

Toon][quote="Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Recently, I've seen an influx of 'Hey, help me.' threads. Here's the deal. I'm a smart person. I have a ton of experience with... real life stuff. (Relationships, parents, life in general.) So, after weightlifting, I get bored (no more sports) and I decided to do this.
> 
> Post or private message me your problem (it will stay anonymous if you wish) and I'll post my advice.


No problem.
And THANK YOU!!

I get so sick of, "Where's my grass"
FINALLY!![/quote]Did you even read his post? >_>


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you even read his post? >_>[/quote]Oh my bad.
I misinterpreted it.
Sorry.
But it would be nice if you did that too. ^_^


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Recently, I've seen an influx of 'Hey, help me.' threads. Here's the deal. I'm a smart person. I have a ton of experience with... real life stuff. (Relationships, parents, life in general.) So, after weightlifting, I get bored (no more sports) and I decided to do this.
> 
> Post or private message me your problem (it will stay anonymous if you wish) and I'll post my advice.


i choose PM please.   <_<


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 24, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K, why did you post? Just PM your problem to him.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

I recently learned I have a fetish most people would consider very wrong, what should I do? Tell people what it is or hide it?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I recently learned I have a fetish most people would consider very wrong, what should I do? Tell people what it is or hide it?


What's the fetish?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll tell you in PM.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bah, that's no fun.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 24, 2009)

if its something THAT private then it must be like....... u wear pullups or something. XD XD.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Keep it to yourself, dude. No matter what fetish you have, there's no reason for anybody to tell anyone fetishes, honestly. Keep your pleasures to yourself.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 24, 2009)

wth are fetishes anyway? secrets???


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Keep it to yourself, dude. No matter what fetish you have, there's no reason for anybody to tell anyone fetishes, honestly. Keep your pleasures to yourself.


Ok then. ^-^


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 24, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> wth are fetishes anyway? secrets???


Bahahahhahahaha.

And now I want to know what it is. =r


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> wth are fetishes anyway? secrets???


No, like things that turn people on make people have happy feelings, like some people ars furries, some people like balloons, etc.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 24, 2009)

wooooowwwww..............


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Kimmi2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dragons.


Is that messed up?






INORITE?
It's so weird. xDD
But only girl dragons.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 24, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> wooooowwwww..............


I'm guessing you're too young to understand. 



> Dragons.


Haha, you think that's bad?


----------



## Gabby (Mar 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Kimmi2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


S/he's like... 11.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 24, 2009)

hello........ im 11.


----------



## Gabby (Mar 24, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> hello........ im 11.


Don't use that smart talk with him, young lady/man.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

I edited it to make it child friendly. :3
*has stopped the banhammer from dropping*


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 24, 2009)

LADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
@*%*&$*&@#$*&@$(@*&^!(^%($#&%^$!*@&#^%$*&^
WTF DO U MEAN BY LADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(yes i know my name is kimmi............)


----------



## Gabby (Mar 24, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> LADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> @*%*&$*&@#$*&@$(@*&^!(^%($#&%^$!*@&#^%$*&^
> WTF DO U MEAN BY LADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (yes i know my name is kimmi............)


I said /man!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 24, 2009)

Mega, tell me yours and I'll tell you mine =r

I'm too curious now.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 24, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> LADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> @*%*&$*&@#$*&@$(@*&^!(^%($#&%^$!*@&#^%$*&^
> WTF DO U MEAN BY LADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (yes i know my name is kimmi............)


Well, you act like a little girl..


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Mega, tell me yours and I'll tell you mine =r
> 
> I'm too curious now.


I already said mine.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 24, 2009)

i said mine by PM. <_<


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

_tell me how to get girls to like me._

I can't really give any one person any specific advice to get girls, but here's a few general rules that I'd follow:

1: Dress well.
Believe it or not, girls like a man who's dressed well. Find a style (preppy works best nowadays) and stick to it. I suggest stores like American Eagle, Abercrombie & Fitch, Aeropastel.

2: Keep the nerd out of conversation.
Listen, I'm a semi-nerd too. But when talking to regular (non-nerd) girls, do not mention anything nerdy. (video games, computers, Poke-mans, etc.)

3: Be active.
Women also like a non-fat guy. Stay fit. I don't necessarily mean become a jock, but don't be afraid to eat a vegetable or go running every now and then. Obese = bad.

4: Be outgoing.
Don't be afraid of girls. They're people too. Don't be afraid to go up to a chick and say "Hey, how's it going?" Girls appreciate a face-to-face conversation over a text or MySpace message.

Those are just a few tips. One of the most important ones is to just be yourself.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

_but this guy likes me and i reeeeeally dont like him.
he literally wont stop s t a l k i n g me.
he gives me texts like spam,
sends me weird poems,
how do i get him to stop?
thanks._

Assert yourself. Tell him directly. If he doesn't get it, go find someone in a position of authority that you trust. (teacher, coach, parent) They can help sort things out and tell if it's crossing into the 'harassment' zone.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> _but this guy likes me and i reeeeeally dont like him.
> he literally wont stop s t a l k i n g me.
> he gives me texts like spam,
> sends me weird poems,
> ...


Get him interested in someone better.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

_I like this girl, and she knows, but I still can't get the guts to talk to her._

A lot of my coaches tell me this, but you need to 'visualize' it. Visualize yourself accomplishing your goal. It sounds silly, but visualize yourself talking to her. This may also sound silly, but try it in front of a mirror. "Hey, Kelsey, what's happening?" Start off small- quick glances, smiles, etc. then work your way up.


----------



## akmaruman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed lol well anyways my gf broke up with me for another guy and says that she still loves me what should i do?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

akmaruman09 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got involved with this kind of situation before, and me and the girl got back together- and it led to very bad things.

I never say date a girl twice, especially in high school. Never, ever put that much time into a girl where you are breaking up and getting back together- EVER. I say forget her and move on, man. I know it's so much easier said than done, but you'll regret staying stuck on her.

Don't let her treat you like an object that she can pick up and drop when she wants.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 24, 2009)

ask her if she loves u more, if so tell her to dump him for u. (not like a command, like a please.)


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

akmaruman09 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3way relationship if her new bf is up to it.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> akmaruman09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW...
xDDD


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 24, 2009)

3WAY!! WTF!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> 3WAY!! WTF!


It isn't that bad, i've had a 5way relationship before, everyone loves everyone. :3


----------



## AndyB (Mar 24, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> ask her if she loves u more, if so tell her to dump him for u. (not like a command, like a please.)


You said it yourself... you're 11.
You can't really give advice, nor do you have an understanding on anything said here...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Kimmi2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_I_ don't even fully understand love. I've been in love before, once.

It's terrible.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm not saying you can't know what love is blah blah blah... but this kid, well, the less said about him the better.

Also, Love isn't a bad thing... but some situations can be horrible.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's only terrible when they break your heart and step on the pieces.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just reinforcing your point that an older, more relationship experienced person doesn't even fully understand it let alone an eleven year old.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 24, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Kimmi2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^this


----------



## Princess (Mar 24, 2009)

Blazing


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree.

It's the best and at the same time the worst feeling ever.

Thinking about her non-stop, getting sick to my stomach, being unable to concentrate in school. (Both of us went through it.) I hated it. Which is why I never date a girl for more than two months.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes.   I see.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love being in love, I love thinking about her nonstop, dreaming about her, i'd give up the whole world just to make her happy.


----------



## Princess (Mar 24, 2009)

-.-" bah then.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You won't think that when you break up.

Love sucks. You might think you're in love, but it's probably just lust. (Most of the time.)

I mean, if someone actually (not theoretically) put a gun to your head and said "You or her." you'd save yourself, not her.


----------



## akmaruman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> akmaruman09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thnx your advice made me feel better afterall theres many more fish in the sea


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually she's dumped me and tooken me back countless times, and everytime I felt like killing myself.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

_Theres these 3 guys that really like me, and i heard they are gonna have a fight next friday at school and whoever wins gets to ask me out. wth. i personally think thats the most stupidest idea ever, but how do i get them not to fight?_

I'm guessing you're either young or these three boys are ********. If I was them, I wouldn't be fighting for a right to ask you out, I'd have already done it by now. Fighting doesn't impress girls. Let them fight, it's silly.

You could tell them that you don't like any of them, and if you do like one of them, single him out before the fight occurs.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No woman is worth that.


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> _most stupidest idea ever_


Priceless.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said that?

*censored.2.0*, I feel like a ******. Where? (So I can fix it.)


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is though, I love her more than life itself.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How old are you?


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The way I see it, you don't know love until you can drive.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a quote.


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the person whose question you posted said that.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, okay. *Whew*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


15
And Q, I have a learner's permit.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too. and theres more than 1 person...... to be exact, well,.............................. ok, 5 or 6.  O_O


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still can't drive by yourself.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 24, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pick one you can see yourself with, don't go crazy. Be logical...
OR... just wait a little while.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're much too young to even comprehend love.

Take my word, I thought I knew about it when I was your age too.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Age has nothing to do with it, I think you can't understand love until you've felt true love, and I have.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

_Me and this girl have been going out for a little while, but she recently moved away.
Not like to another street, to another state.
We talk all the time, on IM, phone etc.
Just wanted to hear your thoughts... _

Long distance... This all depends on age, really. How often you can drive to see her (if she's within driving distance) etc. I really don't think distance works ever (at least at the 16-20's) for long, at least. It's not worth it, in my opinion. I always say in a long-distance situation, move on, but just know it wasn't your fault she moved.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's fine to think that, but like I said...

You wouldn't give your life.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would, i'd give it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course you'd say you would, but until a sociopathic murderer busts into your room, pushes you up against a wall and holds the cold steel to your temple will you realize how little you know about how much in love you are.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in a heartbeat to all 5 of them. but i cant name names.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I feel really depressed for some reason ._.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that's true then how do you know you understand love? How do you know I don't?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just being realistic here.

You say you're in love, that you'd give your life for him/her, but in the moment, you wouldn't.


----------



## Princess (Mar 24, 2009)

.....my friend has been telling me to call counselors and stuff for a while. because of.."something"
But I really don't trust them :/


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 24, 2009)

wnna bet?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But how do you know I wouldn't?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just an analogy.

You are _so_ young (as am I, seventeen) you don't even realize how much you have to learn. Hell, you haven't even finished puberty yet, dude.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 24, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> wnna bet?


Who was this to?


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wnna bet?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no way we could make that bet, but I'm sure you wouldn't.

Hell, I wouldn't die for Ciara, and she knows that.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I have, I started early. VERY EARLY.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 24, 2009)

well, i cant name names. srry romio.


----------



## Princess (Mar 24, 2009)

fc;hNdah' 2nd time...
-.-" ignored. tyvm


----------



## AndyB (Mar 24, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll referback to something said before... again.
You're 11...
I know we know when we feel it.. but you really are a bit too young.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Early? You're fifteen. Early is like, what, thirteen? I can't even remember. You're a teenage boy with hormones and testosterone flowing like mad.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Kimmi2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It said it was 10.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> _tell me how to get girls to like me._
> 
> I can't really give any one person any specific advice to get girls, but here's a few general rules that I'd follow:
> 
> ...


for my town/area i would take out the preppy clothes and add band t shirts and jeans(semi-tight)


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 24, 2009)

maybe last year, if ur reffering to me.......


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 24, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> well, i cant name names. srry romio.


did anyone ask u too?
is it attention u want?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No early as in 10-11
I'm taller than my dad
I have to shave everywhere constantly
My face used to look like the rocky mountains
and my voice is as deep as a tuba.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wear tight clothing, that comes with preppy.

I think preppy works for generally all areas (other than the hood LOLOLOL).


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<_< im 14 and im taller then my dad... but still, the age u hit puberty doesn't really affect if you know what love is...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

Like I said, you're a young teenage boy- hormones and testosterone flowing like the Mississippi during wet season.


----------



## Princess (Mar 24, 2009)

Preppy clothes on guys is like almost the first thing that catches our eyes.


----------



## JJH (Mar 24, 2009)

So Fabs, I just kind of wanted your opinion on this, since I know a lot of people here are either very for or against this...

What's your opinion on teen-relationships, if you know they won't end up being overly serious? Like, go out with a guy/girl for a while, but not really be all "omg i luv u we r gettin married rite?". Just do it for fun, and both sides know it's for nothing but fun.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh well its not called preppy where I come from. and lol i wouldnt go to the ghetto(east St. Louis)with that kind of clothes.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if i'm not done I can only imagine what i'll look like if this continues..... a 7 foot tall werewolf with a voice deeper than a....idk a super tuba


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> So Fabs, I just kind of wanted your opinion on this, since I know a lot of people here are either very for or against this...
> 
> What's your opinion on teen-relationships, if you know they won't end up being overly serious? Like, go out with a guy/girl for a while, but not really be all "omg i luv u we r gettin married rite?". Just do it for fun, and both sides know it's for nothing but fun.


Those are the best relationships to get in during highschool, and the only kind of relationship I ever get into. They're safe (emotionally) and fun.

Long-term = bad. It's high-school, you should be having fun, not looking for a soul-mate.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Preppy clothes on guys is like almost the first thing that catches our eyes.


Oh, I know. I know.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 24, 2009)

i dont like "relationships".blegh.I just ...ummm how do i phrase this... "do" stuff with girls. relationships suck. Unless i REALLY like a girl.but otherwise i dont like to get into them.
They're always like dont hang out with your friends hang out with meeee. I've only seen you 7 times this week and its tuesday.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can be done with puberty and still be internally immature (as far as hormones go).


----------



## JJH (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly. A lot can happen between junior year and mid/late-20s, when most people get married.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Preppy clothes are ew
Messy long black hair and skin tight black clothing = super hotness


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


90% of women in American would think you're a freak.

Preppy appeals to almost all tastes. It's cute, stylish, popular, tight, and it looks good.

Some non-fashionable men call it stupid, but chicks dig it. Hell, I'm wearing an American Eagle vintage t-shirt over a plain white t-shirt and slim American Eagle jeans.


----------



## Princess (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said almost the first thing.
There's others too.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 24, 2009)

girls at my school also like somewhat long hair and an awesome(cant describe it) hoody.
the girls love my hair because its the longest and are always styling it. and im the only boy who "gets(knows what they like") girls besides my friend.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I hate preps, plus they don't seem like the type to let you in they're pants. Naughty, casual, goth/emo people are the definition of hot.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> girls at my school also like somewhat long hair and an awesome(cant describe it) hoody.


I have a nu-age Beatles thing going on, _many_ women like it, and a lot of the kids at my school (including my best friend) have adopted it.

I own many Aero hoodies. They're the thin ones, right?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you kidding me?

That's the first thought that goes through my head when I see a preppy chick, is sex.

Emos just bring up thoughts of dominatrix.


----------



## Princess (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is pretty hot. They seem more wild.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I love those hoodies. I like to layer with them.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmm... goth/emo. 

<3


----------



## Princess (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont like the emo style cuffs etc. or goth on girls
I have been emo before but not in style.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's *censored.3.0*ed up, but if that's what floats your boat...


----------



## Caleb (Mar 24, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah like i guess you could say thin tight(doesnt have to be tight) hoodies.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It usually ends up to this.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not really that *censored.3.0*ed up... =/


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 24, 2009)

i like to wear coller shirts (open) with a white or black shirt under it. with converese. or a simple shirt with a hoodie.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Preppy people are all like: "OM*G O M G LETS GET SOME SHOES"
And the emo person is like:*pushes on bed*


----------



## Princess (Mar 24, 2009)

emo/goth on guys can be hawt if they can pull it off.
i dont like the style so much on girls. never did.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dominatrix isn't *censored.3.0*ed up to you?!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 24, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> emo/goth on guys can be hawt if they can pull it off.
> i dont like the style so much on girls. never did.


Either one works for me :3


----------



## Caleb (Mar 24, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> i like to wear coller shirts (open) with a white or black shirt under it. with converese. or a simple shirt with a hoodie.


i hate collar shirts. i think they looks bad and i just dislike them. its just my opinion though.  :X


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 24, 2009)

i dont like goth on girls either. it looks creepy and turns u off. :/


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Kimmi2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like polos? I wear those constantly, women love them.


----------



## Princess (Mar 24, 2009)

Some girls can pull it off though. My friend is *censored.3.0*in gorgeous.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's so wrong with it? And there are much more *censored.3.0*ed up things.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> i dont like goth on girls either. it looks creepy and turns u off. :/


I've seen cute emo girls.

But for every cute emo girl I've seen, I've seen around a million ugly, freaky ones.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 24, 2009)

yeah like polos, but open with a shirt under.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed...
Going Pub on Thursday, need to look good. 
*looks in Wardrobe*


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Pulls out whip and ties down to a chair*

No thanks, I'll just have sex in the back seat of my car.


----------



## Princess (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Kimmi2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly some can pull it off while others..meh..
but i dont like the style.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 24, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Kimmi2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Collar shirts are okay if you can pull it off IMO.
Like, I think a person looks neat if he/she has a collar shirt under a regular t-shirt with jeans and Chucks.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Wasn't this supposed to be about giving advice?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Wasn't this supposed to be about giving advice?


We can still discuss the advice.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whips are epic though.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Wasn't this supposed to be about giving advice?


oh yeah thats right. :/


----------



## Caleb (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


things are pretty different where we live. polo's are ok but i hate it how all the people that where them thing there the "*censored.2.0*" when noone like them because they act like a word i dont wanna say.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

NEEDSADVICE1121 ASKS:
Why is the sky blue?

A: Because blue is the greatest color ever.

Back on topic anyone?


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think sex is enjoyable if your back is red from whipping.
Just imagine flipping over when your partner wants to be on top.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 24, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getting a bit off course...


----------



## Princess (Mar 24, 2009)

BACK ON TOPIC PLEASE
FABIO can u trust counselors?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not as bad as it seems, some people have a fetish for pain.


----------



## JJH (Mar 24, 2009)

[9:11:44 PM] John says: Meh, I don't really like the whole dominance thing, but I think bondage can be some hot *censored.2.0*.

Rope = Yay

Whip = Nay

My opinion on the whole ordeal. 'Cause I know you all care so very much.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Storm just came and left without locking.
:c


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 24, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> [9:11:44 PM] John says: Meh, I don't really like the whole dominance thing, but I think bondage can be some hot *censored.2.0*.
> 
> Rope = Yay
> 
> ...


I agree, mostly. 

Maybe not whipping so much, but some other stuff...

er, way off topic ._.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> BACK ON TOPIC PLEASE
> FABIO can u trust counselors?


I've never been to one, I guess it depends on the guy.


----------



## JJH (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Storm just came and left without locking.
> :c


You scared him off with you whip.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Storm just came and left without locking.
> :c


I reckon he sees something in the thread...
Like, with what it was meant for.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys are so messed up, haha.

I've never had sex with any of that weird *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Princess (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like those call help places...ive been repeatedly asked by my friend to call becasue of..."something" but like...im not sure if you can trust them..tracing calls man..<.< >.>


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm well aware I'm messed up.

And I've just never had sex. D=


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't judge us.
It's obvious no one's going to get back on topic.
*pms storm about the spamfest*


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure you'll be fine, unless they're tricking you into calling a friend as a prank. Depends on what 'something' is.


----------



## Princess (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's serious, not a joke. It's something I go through..a lot.


----------



## akmaruman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm u click the edit button lol


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depression, or..?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Run and tell mommy.


----------



## Princess (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not really going to say what happens to me..


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 24, 2009)

I need some advice.
My parents are close-minded on the stuff I read.
I read mangas, but my parents, especially my mother, thinks it's full of demons and satanic stuff that makes people hate God.
She says this is the reason why I don't go to church, but I told her countless of times that I hate the atmosphere in the church.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I need some advice.
> My parents are close-minded on the stuff I read.
> I read mangas, but my parents, especially my mother, thinks it's full of demons and satanic stuff that makes people hate God.
> She says this is the reason why I don't go to church, but I told her countless of times that I hate the atmosphere in the church.


Ask her to read one herself, then she can make an opinion.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did that once, but she's still sticking by her opinion.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell her even if it is she shouldn't care.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 24, 2009)

Which manga did you give her to read?


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 24, 2009)

Maybe you could show her a child-friendly manga. I mean... very child friendly: Kingdom Hearts, for example.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you such an *censored.1.3* now?


----------



## Mimsie (Mar 24, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I need some advice.
> My parents are close-minded on the stuff I read.
> I read mangas, but my parents, especially my mother, thinks it's full of demons and satanic stuff that makes people hate God.
> She says this is the reason why I don't go to church, but I told her countless of times that I hate the atmosphere in the church.


Lol just make her read like Tokyo Mew mew manga or something!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

_There's a girl that I have two classes with. I also go to church with her and she lives in walking distance. I am not close friends with her but we don't hate each other at all. I really am into her, but I don't know if she's into me, because I've been trying to find out and she's kind of difficult to read (as in more difficult than most girls). What should I do?_

I suggest finding out more about her before you decide how into her you are. This sounds more of a 'looks' thing. And if all you're looking for is looks, then start talking to her more. Like I said before, start with small *censored.2.0*, then work your way up.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 24, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Which manga did you give her to read?


I made her read the first chapter of Mahou Sensei Negima!


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 24, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Afraid I'm not familiar with that one...

*looks up*


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 24, 2009)

Or make her read something terribly mature and tell her you're not into that kinda *******.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't Negima about magic? BAD IDEA.


----------



## akmaruman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

hey i also have this problem that 1 of my friends think im stalking her because i called her and she isnt my friend anymore plz help on getting her back


----------



## Princess (Mar 24, 2009)

It's serious, not a joke. It's something I go through..a lot.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea =|

But it's better than making her read Bleach and Naruto.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 24, 2009)

akmaruman09 said:
			
		

> hey i also have this problem that 1 of my friends think im stalking her because i called her and she isnt my friend anymore plz help on getting her back


do you want to be her friend or her FRIEND(like her more than friends)?


----------



## akmaruman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> It's serious, not a joke. It's something I go through..a lot.


well she pulled a prank on me and i didnt even now it was a prank then i said i didnt do it and she was like "ok i get it" and all then she said she wasnt my friend anymore


----------



## akmaruman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> akmaruman09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just friends not FRIENDS


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 24, 2009)

Say sorry even if you didn't do it, give her time alone, approach her again. Let her know you're sincere.


----------



## Princess (Mar 24, 2009)

akmaruman09 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im talking bout something else...


----------



## Caleb (Mar 24, 2009)

akmaruman09 said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm.maybe she was in a bad mood...or by anychance do you call her repeatedly?


----------



## akmaruman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

thnx i think thats wat il do because i havent talked to her in like 2 weeks so i think im ready to show her that im sincere.


----------



## akmaruman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> akmaruman09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o wat r u talking bout then?


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 24, 2009)

Women love to know that they are right, but not about something they wish they weren't.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess so, at least she didn't read death note, my mom saw me watching the last episode where <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Mikami stabbed himself</div> Now she thinks i'm insane.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, from what I can tell, not exactly the best manga to try convince your parents it's not about satanism and such.

Bleach is another bad idea, as is Death Note and FullMetal Alchemist. Try Azumangah Daioh.


----------



## akmaruman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> akmaruman09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope only called her once then she got like all "y did u call me"and stuff


----------



## Princess (Mar 24, 2009)

akmaruman09 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


replying 2 fabio for his reply about my post
<.<


----------



## nick1.2.3.4 (Mar 24, 2009)

akmaruman09 said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She was obviously in a bad mood.
Girls just don't get mad like that all of a sudden.
Unless of drugs...


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 24, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright. I'll check if there are scans online.


----------



## akmaruman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> Women love to know that they are right, but not about something they wish they weren't.


thats true afterall the prank she pulled didnt crack me up 1 bit 0.o


----------



## akmaruman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> akmaruman09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o i c........


----------



## Caleb (Mar 24, 2009)

akmaruman09 said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just slowly start talking to her more and more. dont try anything stupid and well i dont now what else to tell you unless there was "something" else you did something to make her mad.


----------



## akmaruman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> akmaruman09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope i dont believe i did anything else wrong lol thnx for the help caleb


----------



## Caleb (Mar 24, 2009)

nick1.2.3.4 said:
			
		

> akmaruman09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GIRLS dont just all of a sudden get mad. are you serious...


----------



## akmaruman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> nick1.2.3.4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok she does not do drugs at all ok shes not that way and drugs hurt your lungs=(


----------



## Princess (Mar 24, 2009)

Kay
1) it can be weird for a girl when a guy friend calls. It might got her thinking you like her.
2) Her parents might of asked her a million questions.

Dont call unless you guys are really tight.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 24, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Kay
> 1) it can be weird for a girl when a guy friend calls. It might got her thinking you like her.
> 2) Her parents might of asked her a million questions.
> 
> Dont call unless you guys are really tight.


my friends (that are girls), dont care...neither do their parents


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 24, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Kay
> 1) it can be weird for a girl when a guy friend calls. It might got her thinking you like her.
> 2) Her parents might of asked her a million questions.
> 
> Dont call unless you guys are really tight.


true words right here.

thats how it was for me and a friend of mine.i called her and her parents went psycho sceptical..and then i went over and got asked like 15 thousand questions.

but if i call her , her parents dont care anymore.


we main squeezes.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 24, 2009)

nick1.2.3.4 said:
			
		

> akmaruman09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's called PMSing buddy.

Anyways cry you know what I think.
Just call. It won't hurt. And seriously they're not going to track you down. The service is meant just for that, I highly doubt they track everyone down. -__-
Plus why do you need Fabio's opinion to whether or not you should call? Just try it, get your problems off your chest and be given some reasonable advice.

My problem:
I hate myself.

help?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> nick1.2.3.4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solution: Grow up. Honestly, though. Look at the bigger picture.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm talking about self-esteem Fabio.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 24, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, grow up.

I mean, does it do you _any_ good to mope around 'I have low self-esteem, I'm not worth anything, my life sucks'


----------



## Princess (Mar 24, 2009)

haha help and a burn I love you. umm everyone down?...WHAT?!? so they do..
and besides I said before, I call use your name x] and be like, "Uh..I get-"
-.-
For you I love yourself though.<3


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 24, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not helping at all. Telling me to 'grow up' isn't helpful.
I know moping does no good, yet I can't not mope.

I mean I know a lot about self esteem issues and such and it's not something that can just be fixed by 'growing up' it'll be with you forever if you don't raise it. 
It's something I've had all my life and 'growing up' just isn't going to make it go away.
I have looked at the big picture numerous times. That's mostly how I think for the most part but I suck at taking my own advice.

And plus, I think I have depression. When I say depression I don't mean I'm just 'sad' I mean the actual illness. =(

I never said my life sucked. I have a pretty good life in my own opinion, I just think so badly of myself and I can never fix that.


----------



## VantagE (Mar 24, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, I know several friends who have low self-esteem. And I know its hard for them to get their self-esteem up. One thing I have noticed is that having good friends who encourage them helps a LOT. I know its helped a couple of my friends. It may not be a long term solution, but it helps.


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 24, 2009)

I maintain a high self-esteem by making fun of myself.


----------



## Princess (Mar 24, 2009)

Wake up every morning and say, "I'm pretty."
n.n


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 24, 2009)

I do...


----------



## Princess (Mar 24, 2009)

Good for you! n.n


----------



## Princess (Mar 24, 2009)

But I wasnt talking to you..still good for you!


----------

